
Show HN: Frida-boot – A binary instrumentation workshop with Frida for beginners - leonjza
https://github.com/leonjza/frida-boot
======
tannerbrockwell
The github doesn't really explain what Frida is, so I'm linking to the main
project for Frida. [1] This looks like a well developed "tracing"
instrumentation project that is cross platform. Applicable for reverse
engineers, and debuggers. I could see myself using this for windows apps where
I can't install eBPF for instance!

"So what is Frida, exactly? It’s Greasemonkey for native apps, or, put in more
technical terms, it’s a dynamic code instrumentation toolkit. It lets you
inject snippets of JavaScript or your own library into native apps on Windows,
macOS, GNU/Linux, iOS, Android, and QNX. Frida also provides you with some
simple tools built on top of the Frida API. These can be used as-is, tweaked
to your needs, or serve as examples of how to use the API."

[1]: [https://frida.re/](https://frida.re/)

